# podmiot badań i przedmiot badań



## TYNIA

Grzyby są częściej przedmiotem badań klinicznych aniżeli podmiotem


----------



## TYNIA

Chyba coś źle zrobiłam, chciałabym prosić o przetłumaczenie  na język angielski "podmiot badań i przemiot badań" w kontekście następującego zdania: "Grzyby są częściej przedmiotem badań klinicznych aniżeli podmiotem".


----------



## Harry-Potter

Nie za bardzo rozumiem to zdanie po polsku. Co to znaczy, że grzyby są podmiotem badań?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Z wikipedii: 
*Podmiot* – część zdania, która w zdaniu w stronie czynnej oznacza wykonawcę czynności wyrażonej orzeczeniem, obiekt podlegający procesowi wyrażonemu orzeczeniem lub znajdujący się w stanie wyrażonym orzeczeniem.
Przykłady:


_Kot pije mleko_ – _kot_ jest podmiotem i oznacza wykonawcę czynności

Co to znaczy, że grzyby są podmiotem badań?
Chyba to że *grzyby wykonują badania*.

Albo jest to zamierzony dowcip (dość kiepski), albo coś się komuś pomieszało, albo jakieś _science fiction (_Jak u Stanisława Lema w noweli “Eruntyka”)
.


----------



## Agiii

TYNIA said:


> Grzyby są częściej przedmiotem badań klinicznych aniżeli podmiotem



To chyba (kiepski) żart - "grzyb" jako "podmiot badań" w sensie zgred, pryk (http://sjp.pl/grzyb, http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-Grzyb). Ale przetłumaczyć coś takiego trudno.


----------



## Harry-Potter

Niekoniecznie musi to być żart. Ktoś może napisał takie zdanie i zapomniał je przeczytać.


----------



## Agiii

Harry-Potter said:


> Niekoniecznie musi to być żart. Ktoś może napisał takie zdanie i zapomniał je przeczytać.



Albo np. zdanie jest częścią tekstu ze wstępu do metodologii czy czegoś podobnego o różnicy między "podmiotem" a "przedmiotem badań".


----------



## miguell

Wg mnie nie ma czegoś takiego jak "podmiot" badań. Jest tylko "przedmiot" badań. 
Prawdopodobnie ktoś się pomylił, to są wyrazy o podobnym brzmieniu ale innym znaczeniu


----------



## Ben Jamin

W badaniu zawsze uczestniczy badający i obiekt badany, czyli podmiot i przedmiot. Jak sobie wyobrażasz badanie bez podmiotu? Jednakże nie mówimy wtedy na ogół o podmiocie badań lecz podmiocie badającym. Różnica jest tylko w utartym zwrocie (frazeologia). Stosunkiem pomiędzy podmiotem a przedmiotem badań zajmuje się gałąź filozofii zwana epistemologią, czyli nauką o poznaniu.


----------



## miguell

Ben Jamin said:


> W badaniu zawsze uczestniczy badający i obiekt badany, czyli podmiot i przedmiot. Jak sobie wyobrażasz badanie bez podmiotu? Jednakże nie mówimy wtedy na ogół o podmiocie badań lecz podmiocie badającym. Różnica jest tylko w utartym zwrocie (frazeologia). Stosunkiem pomiędzy podmiotem a przedmiotem badań zajmuje się gałąź filozofii zwana epistemologią, czyli nauką o poznaniu.



Może chodzi o podmiot i przedmiot* badawczy *(experimental subject ???)


----------



## Ben Jamin

miguell said:


> Może chodzi o podmiot i przedmiot* badawczy *(experimental subject ???)


A jaka to różnica dla Ciebie? 
Ja osobiście nie użyłbym słowa "badawczy" w tym kontekscie.

Ale "metoda badawcza" owszem, "badawczy umysł" pasuje jeszcze lepiej.


----------



## pitpitu

Wytłumaczę na przykładzie różnice między przedmiotem, a podmiotem badań:

1. Przedmiot badań odpowiada na pytanie: "CO BADAMY?" - chorobę
2. Podmiot badań głównie odpowiada na pytanie: "KOGO BADAMY/CZEGO DOTYCZY?" - człowieka - pod względem zdrowia

*Przedmiot* badań: 1.choroba */* 2. wymiary stanowiska 
*Podmiot* badań: 1.człowiek */* 2. taśma (linia) produkcyjna


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Oba pytania _Co badamy_ i _Kogo badamy_ mają jako odpowiedź przedmiot. Nie za bardzo rozumiem Twoje wytłumaczenie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

pitpitu said:


> Wytłumaczę na przykładzie różnice między przedmiotem, a podmiotem badań:
> 
> 1. Przedmiot badań odpowiada na pytanie: "CO BADAMY?" - chorobę
> 2. Podmiot badań głównie odpowiada na pytanie: "KOGO BADAMY/CZEGO DOTYCZY?" - człowieka - pod względem zdrowia
> 
> *Przedmiot* badań: 1.choroba */* 2. wymiary stanowiska
> *Podmiot* badań: 1.człowiek */* 2. taśma (linia) produkcyjna


To jest po prostu błędne stwierdzenie.
Oto co Słownik języka polskiego PWN mówi na ten temat:
podmiot
1. «nadrzędna część zdania nazywająca osobę, rzecz lub zjawisko, o którym się w zdaniu orzeka»
2. «osoba aktywna, uczestnicząca w czymś»
3. filoz. «umysł poznawczy w przeciwieństwie do przedmiotu, który jest poznawany»
4. «osoba fizyczna lub prawna mogąca mieć prawa i obowiązki»

W kontekście badań, poruszonym w tym wątku, aktualne jest znaczenie 2. i 3.
Do którego z tych znaczeń odnosi się twoja interpretacja?


----------

